
Psychology of Computer Programming: Conquering the Imposter Syndrome - epsylon
https://nthlook.wordpress.com/2014/09/24/psychology-of-computer-programming-conquering-the-imposter-syndrome/
======
kelukelugames
What about all of the people who think they know what they are doing but
don't?

~~~
clueless123
At work we call them npp's (negative producing programers)

You spend so much time fixing their poor code that the project velocity
actually slows down. Worst of all, since they "think" they know, they tend to
never improve.

------
whitten
This is an interesting article. Especially as it reflects some of the unspoken
assumptions among programmers.

